# Would You Install This Battery?



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings,
Today I purchased our first TT, a 2006 Outback 23rs! I purchased it over the phone because the city I live in did not have one on the lot for our 2 week vacation schedualed in 10 days. I have to travel 175 miles....not too far.

Couple questions before the battery.

I have picked the following assesories for my 1998 F150 with a 5.4 Tritian (a couple mod's for extra HP) and 3.55 limited slip with the factory tow package.
1) Prodigy Brake Controler
2) Reese Trunnion Bar. The seller is telling me that a Reese round bar 750 pd would do the same.... Is that true?

The battery....I was given (well it was for a R&D project at work) messures 21" long, 4.5" wide and 13" tall. It is a 12vdc / 180 AH. The concern is it is 140pds, WOW. I did the math, the battery would deliver 12v with a draw of 9amps for 20 hours before the voltage would drop below 10.5 vdc.

Spec sheet:
http://www.vision-batt.com/newpdf/CT/CT12-180X.pdf

Because of the weigth, would this batter be worth the effort to install?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Dennis,

Are you planning on doing a lot of boondocking (dry camping)? Because you'll probably never need that much battery.

We did a 6-day boondocking trip in July and used a generator for about an hour or two a day (so this did recharge our coach battery) but we were never at a loss for battery power. Remember, the 12 volt system only powers the lights, ceiling fans, water pump and detectors, unless you use an inverter.

Your TV charges the battery while driving, then if you have hookups when you camp you'll have shore power to power your appliances and recharge your battery.

That's a lot of weight (especially tongue weight which it will be) unless you plan on roughing it a lot!

Heck, my generator isn't 1/2 that weight!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thoughts & Questions that come to mind. Where would you put it? Dual 6v should be lighter and fit in the battery trays just fine. Adding 140# to your tongue is significant, you'll need to watch your tongue weight if you do. If you put it inside you need a sealed battery compartment to address the battery gas. You'll want easy access so you can charge that battery with a deep cycle battery charger.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dennis,

My question would be, other than the fact that you were given the battery, why do you feel you need it? As others have said, if you are going to do alot of dry camping, and really rely on your battery, I can't see the need.

If you are going to be boondocking alot, there may be better options (generator). And if you are looking at it as a cost savings issue, what will it cost to mount it?

Other than that, that looks like one he**uva battery!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What a battery! You might need the fork lift it came out of to pick it up









Why do you think you would need it?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, when you look at the weight of what 2 group 24 12's, or even 2 6v's would weight, 140# isn't that far off. Most batteries come in the 50-70# range depending on size and construction. That would be 100-140# for a pair.

Tim


----------



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings,
I plan to do most of our camping "dry" or on Crown land. Therefore, the request for another battery. Heck, the battery comes with a story. It was left in our lab and I called the owner (we are working on a backup battery solution to our cell sites) We sourced larger batteries out of china, if you can believe that, and the guy bet me, "if you can pack it out of the lab .. you can have it." Almost killed me packing it down to the parking lot (down 2 floors). Hence, I got a free battery.

Yes, a generator would be a much better option...But the battery was FREE! (next to the fact my back hurt for 2 days!)

Thanks all for your advice.

Dennis


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dennis - That thing won't fit in either of the two standard battery trays your Outback comes with. One on each side of the rear propane bottle.

However, if you pulled out the rear propane bottle you could probably set that monster accross the top of the two trays. Just find a way to secure it and you're good to go. I say go for it!

One propane bottle will last you forever too so no worries


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Its free and it sounds like a fun mod project, why not give it a try. As said it compares to a pair of batteries in weight and to mount it you would most likely need to remove the rear bottle so that weight is saved.

To one of your other questions. I prefer the round bar design to the trunnion design but if both are rated at 750 pounds then they are in effect the same.


----------

